# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Help Identify This Old Gibson I Bought

## MoreThanQuinn

I just bought this old Gibson archtop ( :Mandosmiley: !). Credit to pheffernan for finding it, and even further credit to him for showing it to me instead of buying it himself.  :Smile: 
Can't wait for it to arrive, so I can start playing!

In the meantime, we've been trying to get an exact identification of what it is. The seller provided quite a bit of info about it:

* FON - 432F, which would place it, according to Spann's, as a 1940 manufacture date. 
* It was originally an acoustic archtop, a pickup was factory-added later. That pickup was then replaced by the current pickup, which is a Lindy Fralin P90 made custom for this guitar. 
* The seller listed it as an L-4 T, which is not actually a model listed in Spann's. However, pheffernan pointed out to me that the headstock matches the one found here, referred to as an L75-style peg head. So, could it be a TG-75? A model listed in Spann's in the late '30s, of which neither phef nor I can find a photo.

Here's a google drive folder with all the seller's photos, as well as recordings of it played electrically and acoustically: Link to folder.

----------

pheffernan

----------


## rcc56

Spann's lists of factory order numbers are not complete.  Also, a special order instrument would not necessarily be included in his list of models.  I believe that any model could be special ordered as a tenor.

A model 75 from 1940 would have mahogany back and sides, and model 4 would have maple.  The pictures are not complete or clear enough to say for sure, but it looks like your instrument has a maple back.

If it's a 16" instrument with a maple back, it's an L-4T or TG-4, depending on which designation is accepted as being "correct."  If it's a 16" instrument with a mahogany back, it's a TG-75.

But if it's a 17" instrument, it's a custom order loosely based on an L-7 design.

----------

pheffernan, 

Verne Andru

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Thanks, rcc. I would be happy to post some pictures to help identify the woods when I receive the guitar. Though, not knowing much about woods nor about older Gibsons, you may have to describe what exactly would be helpful to identify it for certain.

----------


## rcc56

The best way is probably to look through the sound hole.  Mahogany will be decidedly brown, and old maple will be a dirty white or a light gray in color.
And to find the width of the guitar, measure across the back at the widest point-- what we call the "lower bout" [where your arm rests].

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Awesome, thank you again. Once the guitar arrives, I will both check out and take a picture of the interior, as well as measure it.

Any tips on caring for a guitar this old? I'll be moving to Arizona, which I imagine will only make things more difficult. I think it's probably time to invest in a case humidifier, no?

----------


## rcc56

A humidifier would be a good idea.  Anything below 35 - 40% is bad for wooden instruments, as well as rapid drops in humidity.
Otherwise, wipe it off after you play, and keep it in the case.

----------


## Charles E.

Wow, nice score!

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

@rcc, thanks. I will put in an order for a humidifier later today. If you have any recommendations for specific ones, I'm all ears. 

@Charles, thanks a lot! I feel fortunate to have it heading my way! And again, many thanks to pheffernan for the tip. 

When I get it in hand (e.t.a. Monday), I'll post the length of the bout and the images of the wood.

----------

pheffernan

----------


## rcc56

A Dampit humidifier is a good choice.  Follow the manufacturer's instructions.  If a guitar size Dampit is not available, the 'cello size will work fine.

An alternative is a room humidifier available at any Walgreen's or similar store.  This is a good choice if you have several instruments.  It is more practical than trying to keep up with individual humidifiers for multiple instruments.

----------


## Dave Richard

I second rcc56's suggestion of the Dampit brand or type(Humitron is another). In my repair work, I have had to repair the damage caused by other types(Oasis 'bag' suspended in the strings, and the D'Addario Humidipak), and some of that damage was severe. Based on that, I would avoid those two.

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Thank you both for recommendations. I am now thinking a room humidifier might be the best option. I'll be moving into a studio-sized space and bringing three guitars. So, I think I'll look for one of those and a hydrometer.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Charles E.

Did you get it?   :Grin:

----------

pheffernan

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Just got it in the mail last night! I'll post some videos and photos in the next day or two. I absolutely love this thing!

I also picked up a room humidifier and a Fender Pro Junior. It's safe to say that I would be very content indeed stuck in a room with my new toys for the next few months.

----------

Charles E., 

pheffernan

----------


## MoreThanQuinn

Found some time to record this today!

----------

40bpm, 

Lord of the Badgers, 

pheffernan, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Charles E.

MTQuinn, that really looks and sounds great! Nice playing. When I had mine many years ago, I had a Small Fender tube amp that had a "master" volume knob and a regular volume knob. By keeping the regular knob cranked and the "master" set low, I was able to get a very crunchy distorted tone similar to Junior Barnard of the Bob Wills Texas Playboys. Junior is credited with being the first guitarist to record using distortion. Decades before Link Wray and other Rockabilly pioneers.

Have fun!

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Hi Quinn, been offline for a bit - very pleased for you! That’s one lovely axe  :Smile:  

Happy days!!

----------

